

How to Design a Good API - learnguy

I am interested in building an API for a small site. I found this nice document about building APIs (http://www.examville.com/examville/How%20to%20Design%20a%20Good%20API%20and%20Why%20It%20Matters%20-%20from%20a%20Google%20Engineer-ID6508).  Can anyone refer similar documents that I can review about building APIs.  Thanks!
======
ericxtang
We've built an API using ruby on rails. I highly recommend the book written by
Paul Dix if that's what you are using.

[http://www.amazon.com/Service-Oriented-Design-Rails-
Addison-...](http://www.amazon.com/Service-Oriented-Design-Rails-Addison-
Wesley-Professional/dp/0321659368)

------
learnguy
[http://www.examville.com/examville/How%20to%20Design%20a%20G...](http://www.examville.com/examville/How%20to%20Design%20a%20Good%20API%20and%20Why%20It%20Matters%20-%20from%20a%20Google%20Engineer-
ID6508)

